# For Ligier Runner (and anyone else interested) -- White Striping



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Ligier Runner PM'd me asking how I did the white track border stripes on my track so here is a "How I did it" post for him and anyone else who may be interested.

The striping we are talking about is the white stripe at the edge of the plastic track, almost next to the turn border, as seen in this pic:









1:1 tracks have this stripe on the edge of the raceway, so this is why I did it, to mimic the look.

Here is what you need to pull this off:
1 -- A scrap piece of wood and way to cut it (scroll saw, band saw, etc.)
2 -- White 'paint pen' (I used Testors)
3 -- A couple of thick rubber bands
4 -- A piece of scrap track to practice on (this is what squeeze tracks and X-tracks are good for)









More in a minute.

'doba


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

You are going to use the rubber bands to mount the pen to the piece of wood, using the wood as a guide while you mark your track surface.

You are going to have to do some measuring of your particular paint pen's width, tip size, etc. Then, you want to cut your notch so that when you rubber band the pen to the wood, the tip of the pen will just touch the top of the track surface. It's hard to explain but the pics will give you the idea. Finally, you want to sand all the edges of the wood so it is easier to glide alongside your piece of track. Here's a close up of the end of the piece of wood I used:









When you put your pen together with your wood, if you did it right, the plastic casing of the pen will rest on the top edge of the wood notch, which will prevent you from pressing too hard on the track. Wrap the rubber bands tight so that the pen doesn't try to slide up as you work (and use your hand to keep the pressure on the pen against the wood). Here is how it looks assembled:









Turn the pen tip so that the narrow profile goes parallel with the edge of the track if you want a thinner line. Turn it fat ways parallel for a thicker line. Here is a close-up of the narrow orientation (sorry for the rough-looking tip but you can still see what I talking about):









More in a minute.

'doba


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Take your practice piece and find a nice smooth table top to practice on. Get used to the feel of the pen and how it glides. If you sanded everything smooth you should not get hung up on the edge of the track. This is important when you are doing several pieces at a time.

If you made your guide correctly, the tip should just rest on the track surface. With the sanded bottom, you can slightly rock the pen to get a good looking line even if the track has a wave or high spot in it. This is where you just have to practice several runs. If you have junk track, practice running a line from piece to piece to piece.

Here is what the whole contraption should be looking like:









Your lines will still likely be a little thick in spots and a little thinnner in others, but overall you will end up with a nice consistent white stripe that is permanent and won't interfere with your cars, as opposed to trying to do something with tape, pinstriping, etc.









I did five 15" straights at a time to get consistency in my stripes. Also, I did entire turns in one shot for the same reason. All in all it turned out great and everyone that races here says it looks pretty cool.









Thanks.

'doba


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I also have to note I pirated the idea from a 1/32nd scale slot site I stumbled across at some point. Here is a link to that site as well in case anyone wants to have a look:
http://www.citizensoldier.org/linepainting.html

'doba


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Too cool 'doba!

Low buck, fool proof, and super results.


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Awesome little tutorial! Thanks! The thought of mounting the pen to something crossed my mind but I wasn't sure what to use for the mounting piece. Way cool!!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great tip. Now I can do my edges and they won't look like a first grade school kid did them. :freak: rr


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

1976Cordoba said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 'doba


Cool idea.

You need to update that Ferrari, they now have front dustbin lid wheel covers as well as rear!!


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Really interesting tutorial 'Doba...too bad my track his already nailed and mounted, I would have loved to try your method


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Zanza, Couldnt you modify the jig 'doba posted to work off the slot instead of the outer edge?


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

I plan on doing just that Bill. Mine's already mounted and massaged so I need to modify it to use the slot in some way. Haven't given it too much thought yet but that is what I need to do.


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Neat, I like it. Now since some of you need to work this from the slot, Who's up to building a HO scale paint truck that works?:devil: 

Dave


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Omega said:


> Neat, I like it. Now since some of you need to work this from the slot, Who's up to building a HO scale paint truck that works?:devil:
> 
> Dave


Ha! Make it like the Monster Garage Indy Car that painted road lines at high speed...


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I'd start with a Tyco dump truck cuz it's got worm drive for good grunt with smooth lowspeed operation. The front and rear guides would keep the line concentric. I'm thinking the trick would be building a contraption to hold steady tension on the paint pen to com - "pen" -sate for variations in the track surface. Probably some kind of outrigger counter-weight would also be necessary due to the excessive vertical mass of the pen.

"Watch out for that overpass!" Splat!


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Bill Hall said:


> Zanza, Couldnt you modify the jig 'doba posted to work off the slot instead of the outer edge?


I thought exactly the same a little after posting my answer.... 
I could for example take the chassis of my Tyco Motocross bikes which has a front AND a rear guide pin, that would be defintely better to be more precise....


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

Nice job Doba..............Pauls got a great 1/32 site there but In actuallity, the Idea has to go full circle and come back home here(or perhaps over to SCI)............Scott Vargo (SlotV) Is where paul got the Idea from 

Your Photo tutorial is Most excellent however and wouldnt it be nice if there was another forum called a REFERENCE Library for Just These types of posts???
Sure would keep things organized and great tutorials from dropping into never never land!!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

'doba...That is a great white line trick. 

For anyone who doesn't know it...'doba has one heck of a Sweet Layout! Click on his Gallery for some way cool pics...

Bob...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*I Believe it's already a reality!*



TGtycopro said:


> Nice job Doba..............Pauls got a great 1/32 site there but In actuallity, the Idea has to go full circle and come back home here(or perhaps over to SCI)............Scott Vargo (SlotV) Is where paul got the Idea from
> 
> Your Photo tutorial is Most excellent however and wouldnt it be nice if there was another forum called a REFERENCE Library for Just These types of posts???
> Sure would keep things organized and great tutorials from dropping into never never land!!


Coach started one several months ago! I've been remiss/lame and havent contributed to it! Shameful

Agreed, many great slot innovations have become lost knowledge. Coach's effort to provide an archive of magic tricks and intel should be revisited!


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Great tutorial. Thanks for taking the time and effort to post.
I have been thinking the past few days about trying to paint, and/or repaint, the center lines on my MM track. I may also want to paint center lines on my black Tyco track as well. I think the lines look pretty cool.
I've thought of a couple possible ways to do a solid line, but a dash line (on the straights) is going to be a lot trickier.
The easiest thing would probably be to create a template that fits completely over the track. Problem is you'd need a different template for each size curve.

Joe


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

Grandcheapskate said:


> The easiest thing would probably be to create a template that fits completely over the track. Problem is you'd need a different template for each size curve.
> 
> Joe


Joe, Making a Jig that uses the slots would be easiestI would think..Then all you need is a length of hvy wire taped with your distanse points

Set wire, slide paint pen Jig along side of wire at taped points. Move wire forward & continue till done.
The wire will bend around radius's and while this will not be precise to the .000001 of an inch, it'll be plenty close enough for the human eye :thumbsup:

Oh and Bob said


> 'doba has one heck of a Sweet Layout


Thats ALMOST an understatement Bob  .......I'd say its definitly in the top 5 ALL TIME HO tracks Ive seen :thumbsup:


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

TGtycopro said:


> Joe, Making a Jig that uses the slots would be easiestI would think..


 I didn't quite get the picture of what your jig would look like.

I though of a couple ways to do this.

(1) Get a flat piece of wood and put 2 pegs in it three inches apart. This will allow a piece of HO track to slide between the pegs. Build a "bridge" over the pegs with a paint stick attached through a hole right above what will be the center of the pegs. The paint stick sticks down far enough to hit a piece of track when passed under the bridge. When you send a piece of track under the bridge, a center line is drawn. Pretty simple, but it could only make solid lines.

(2) Using the slots as a guide. Get a rod and put wheels on each end - wheels that will fit in the slots. Again build a bridge over the rod with a paint stick like #1. Run the entire thing around the track. Again, dash lines are a problem.

(3) Do #1 above for the curves and make a template for the straights. One template will do all straights.

Joe


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

Joe, thats kinda what I had in mind but for track thats already laid.

The wires simply a guide that the jig (with your bridge) would slide over.

Decide how long you want each Line and the distance between them. Mark the wire by coloring or with tape or what have you......Use the wirelaid on the track as a measuring tool......Heavy wire can be formed around radius's etc. Make a piece 3 feet long or so and just keep moving it ahead of you and sliding your jig over while holding the Paint pen up......drop Pen down on each taped area of wire and run to end...lift and repeat.........Move wire forward and start again..............Like I said, it wont be precise to the letter, but it will be plenty close for the human eye........You may be a scale 4" off at the start or end of each run...........can you live with 1/64th - 1/8 of an inch out of scale.........Of course one must wonder, How accurate are the lines on a real roadway?? are they exactly 15' or 20' between lines and exactly 6 or 7 ' long?? Have you seen the guys on those crews??? I highly doubt they are perfect LOL


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks. I think I got a better picture in my mind now of what you are describing. If not, then I've just thought of another way to do it.

Thanks...Joe


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

*Striping rig/jig*

Just wanted to chime in here- I came up with a jig years ago that held a paint pen for the outer line striping but unfortunately it disappeared so no photos.  Back then I also tried using a rig that ran from the slot but it didn't do a very good job for a couple of reasons:

1.) Using the slot made for a wiggly looking line because the rig/jig wandered in the slot. Also, slots are flared at the connections which added to the problem.

2.) Trying to design a blade that fit into the slot tightly caused the rig to get stuck often, especially in corners and I ended up with splotchy areas where the pen sat still and puddled paint.

Bottom line is you're better off using the outer edge of the track as a guide and doing it with a hand-held jig to give you more control and a smoother line on the edge.  

More tips:
-make sure you shake those paint pens thouroughly before using white or yellow on a black track otherwise the paint thins and you get an opaque line instead of solid color.

-don't press too hard on the tip to pump paint or your tip will get squashed and you won't be able to keep a consistent thickness on the stripe.

-Scott


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

TGtycopro said:


> ...Have you seen the guys on those crews??? I highly doubt they are perfect LOL


Hmm for some reason this picture came to mind...


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

OMG ROFLMAO
Scott, Only you would have A picture like that in your archives   

(course now Ive got it in mine ) LOL


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Why did the possum cross the road?

Truly a classic photo Scott! :thumbsup: 

Thanks for the "perma-laugh".


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Have very much enjoyed this thread. Lots of creative minds out there.


----------

